# [PPPoE] conseguir datos de sincronización

## Txema

Bueno, no sé si esto es posible, pero quiero poder ver los datos de sincronización de mi línea (Rate, SNR,...)

La situación es la siguiente: tengo un PC que se conecta directamente al router (que está en modo bridge o monopuesto) usando PPPoE para establecer la conexión con mi ISP, el resto de ordenadores se conectan a través de un Switch a este. Al estar el router configurado así (como un modem) ya no puedo acceder a él (o al menos yo no soy capaz), así que no puedo mirar las estadísticas, o datos de la sincronización de mi linea.

Sabiendo que el router usa un linux muy recortado, supongo que la forma de conseguir estos datos debería poder hacerse en un linux normal también, debería de haber algún archivo que guarde esta información o algo así, ¿no?

Por cierto, el PC que hace de router no tiene gentoo, pero es linux al fin y al cabo.

Muchas gracias.

----------

## esteban_conde

Si es el de telefonica deberias poder acceder a el router por http://192.168.1.1 usuario admin y la contraseña 1234 

Si me confirmas que es ese miro mi configuracion miro los datos que tengo para conectarme con el ISP en mi router que casi seguro serviran para el tuyo.

----------

## AnimAlf

¿Es un Comtrend?

Si alguien que ya no existe o remotamente administró y configuró el router estableciendo su propio password, diciendonos la operadora y el modelo, te podemos facilitar los datos de configuración. Haces un hard-Reset y lo configuras en un flash.

Saludos

----------

## Txema

No, a ver, que parece que no me he explicado bien (donde están las capturas de pantalla cuando las necesitas ^^")

Puedo conectarme perfectamente a internet, me va de lujo, ese no es mi problema, lo que quiero es una forma de conseguir estos datos:

 *Quote:*   

> Mode: ADSL2+ 
> 
> Channel: Fast 
> 
> Trellis: ON 
> ...

 

Sobre todo los que están en negrita, a eso me refería con los datos de sincronización, el SNR, Rate y demás, ya que cuando mi conexión baja a un SNR cercano a 8 se vuelve inestable, y quiero tener esto controlado.

Lo genial sería que el propio pppd (pppoe) pudiera variar la sincronización de mi linea para que nunca bajase de cierto SNR y así no tener cortes, pero quizás eso sea mucho pedir ^^"

----------

## esteban_conde

Pues me parece recordar que me conecte a un router que usaba un linux(supongo una busybox) por telnet e incluso te decia los comandos que podias usar.

----------

## AnimAlf

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> Pues me parece recordar que me conecte a un router que usaba un linux(supongo una busybox) por telnet e incluso te decia los comandos que podias usar.

 

Comenté lo de los Comtrend por eso, con nmap devuelven

```
...

MAC Address: 00:30:DA:83:1A:5A (Comtrend CO.)

Device type: general purpose

Running: Linux 2.6.X

OS details: Linux 2.6.13 - 2.6.24

...
```

Saludos

----------

## Txema

Sé cómo conseguir los datos si entro al router, el caso es que desde que lo configuré como monopuesto (modo bridge) no soy capaz de acceder al router, ni por telnet ni por web (básicamente porque al estar como bridge el router deja de tener IP propia, así que no sé a dónde conectarme ^^")

----------

## AnimAlf

Ni idea, por mi parte. Si tiene puerto de comunicaciones (9 pins), puedes colarte directamente con el cable.

----------

## esteban_conde

A bote pronto me sale esto desde google y el tuto es para w$ pero es perfectamente aplicable a cualquier SO.

http://www.adslzone.net/tutorial-44.19.html

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Txema wrote:*   

> Sé cómo conseguir los datos si entro al router, el caso es que desde que lo configuré como monopuesto (modo bridge) no soy capaz de acceder al router, ni por telnet ni por web (básicamente porque al estar como bridge el router deja de tener IP propia, así que no sé a dónde conectarme ^^")

 

Nunca pero nunca nunca he visto (eso no quiere decir que no exista), un modem adsl en modo bridge que pierda el número de IP de la interface LAN. No será que simplemente lo estás buscando en un número de IP o rango inexistente?

El 90% de los modems ADSL tienen como número de IP 192.168.0.1, 192.168.0.254, 192.168.1.1, 192.168.1.254 o 10.0.0.2 y si no es uno de esos es uno dentro de alguno de esos rangos.

Sería raro pero también te podrías encontrar con algún modem de esos usando 172.16, pero no por que vengan así de fábrica, al menos no que yo sepa.

Ettercap tiene la capacidad de "buscar" haciendo un escaneo ARP dentro del rango especificado por la máscara de subred que es infalible en casos como el tuyo... Sería una buena prueba.

Por último, si estás usando PPPoE tambien podrías poner a correr un packet sniffer y ver desde que MAC Address recibís el PADO packet al momento de discar, esa será la MAC de la interface LAN de tu modem, ya con ese dato no necesitarías nada mas...

Respecto a la pregunta principal: No vas a poder ver ninguno de los parámetros / niveles de señal que te interesan en otro lado que no sea la configuración del modem, ya sea que lo accedas por telnet, ssh, http o lo que fuere. Tu linux al discar lo único que hace es encapsular / autenticar, el resto del enlace lo sigue controlando el modem en sí.

Salud!

----------

## chumi

Seguramente ya lo has echo, pero... ¿ te has puesto una IP (además de la que te da el router en monopuesto, que es la pública) en el rango 192.168.0.0/24 ? Si intentas llegar al router con la ip pública es imposible, ya que no están en la misma red. 

En cuanto a la dirección IP del router, creo que debería seguir siendo la misma que cuando lo tenías en multipuesto, así que cambia el '192.168.0.0/24' por la red privada que usabas en multipuesto.

----------

## Txema

Bueno, pues ya lo he solucionado, era un problema de firewall.

Lo que he hecho ha sido crear una LAN virtual con vconfig

 *Quote:*   

> vconfig add eth0 2

 

luego he configurado esa interfaz (/etc/network/interfaces):

 *Quote:*   

> auto eth0 eth0.2 
> 
> iface eth0.2 inet static 
> 
> address 192.168.1.2 
> ...

 

Recuerdo que el PC que hace de router no tiene gentoo, sino kubuntu, por eso la diferencia en configurar la interfaz.

Una vez configurada esta lan virtual que al estar en el rango de la IP del router (192.168.1.1), conecta este con el PC, sólo queda configurar el firewall, que era el que no me permitía acceder al router, con esta regla:

 *Quote:*   

> iptables -I POSTROUTING -t nat -o eth0.2 -d 192.168.1.0/24 -j MASQUERADE

 

Gracias por la ayuda y el interés, y aqui dejo esto para el próximo incauto que (como yo) no haya aprendido aún iptables (que mira que es difícil ^^")

----------

